# where/how to import?



## 95VReihenmotor (May 15, 2007)

can someone tell me how to go about importing an a3/s3? thanks


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: where/how to import? (95VReihenmotor)*

you could just buy mine


----------

